# Poema De La Seduccion Amorosa (Originalmente Escrito En Castellano Por Gianni Truvian



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

Un poema inspirado por un chat muy erotico y romantico de amor con una dama Venezolana que inspiro toda la passion en estas palabras. 

Labios rojos hacen recordar suavidad de rosa
mano tan elegante, hermosura es 
su suavidad, calor de passion
mi toque alimentadose en su piel

Por hombros hasta sus brazos
delitando de le emocion del tacto
cuello tan hermoso en sensualidad
subiendo sus intenciones hacia rostro y cabellos 

Labios en celos buscan hacer 
su presencia para no quedar mal ante cuella 
pasando su calor delitando en paladar 
mientras dedos no quedan quietos
buscando orejas y cuello 
con fin de complacer y ser igualmente

Todo para que ojos se enfrenten 
con intenciones claras de deseo
indicando a labios que se deben tener encuenta 
empujando un acto tierno, llamado simplete un beso

Labios poniendose al frente para guiar bocas 
a sus planes de emoccion, ojos cierran 
viendo con sentidos y sabor de lenguas 
envueltas en su arder, como nuestros cuerpos 
imitando las

Manos contraladas por deseos recorren todo lo que alcanzan
para sentir tremores que causan no siendo frenadas por ropa
al cual ignoran uyendo para tropeserse con 
tesoros rosados de seno en piel despierta 

Rosa dulce comiensa a sentir humedad 
de tormenta comensando 
sabor de lengua donde mano abrio paso
dejando rasgos humedos 
hacia punto de textura delicada
subiendo siendo tomado presa por mi boca

Lengua pasa su fuersa delicada 
manos se alejan a puntos distantes
viajando en direccion de labios 
en rosa de suavidad pura

Llegando a jardin de su rosa mas intima
haciendo dama fina vivir emociones de lluvias 
que la humedecen para recibir 

dedos no apurados pasean por su jardin
dibujando la linea de sus labios 
haciendola crecer en su ansiedad 
de invitar el sabor de lengua 
siempre ambrienta por el nectar 
de sensualidad en rosa de dama tan hermosa

Dama reina en espalda descansa dejandose llevar 
por el viento de la passion que la eleva 
sobre nubes y montanas, sus alas extendidas
mientras piernas se aferran a intruso invitado 
haciendo su palader con su rosa

Atreviendose a usar boca en interior
lluvias conviertiendose en tormentas
piernas de dama apasionada atrapan 
dejando sentir si presencia 

Lengua sigue batalla incesante
manos se sostienen para attaque decisivo
comiensa con delicadesa de una punta 
cada vez con mas ambicion de penetrar 
pero siempre a servicio de mi angel

Lengua sede paso a rais con envidia deseando 
en su duresa abre paso por labios tiernos
cuerpos llevan accion que conducen 
a rosa de dama adorado y rais de su admirador 
encontrarse en conflito de dulzura

Como baile a paso de musica 
nuestras caderas hacen igual 
en mover en unidad 
para adentelante, para atras

Labios de dama apasionada 
muerden rais de admirador 
para expresar le affecto
en sus largas corridas, chocando 
como holas contra un barco

Ojos no dejan de verse mientrans unas hacen penetraciones 
mas que deseadas en espalda de su adimirador 
dientes con filo logran el mismo fin en su hombro 
que se alaba con semejantes elogios
amando su dama que solo desea su felicidad


----------

